
What type of investment hits are you going for? - tracecohen
https://medium.com/@trace_cohen/what-type-of-investment-hits-are-you-going-for-5867d5ccd5ab#.qhn7miph4
======
sharemywin
facebook.com - college student directory. too small a market.

AirBnb - share housing/couches for conferences. too small a market

UBER - extra business for limo companies. too small a market.

Microsoft - software for hobby computers. too small a market.

Apple - computer for hobbyist. too small a market.

grubhub - list of good places to eat around town. too small a market.

google - were going to treat hyper links like bibliographic citations and
count them and use those to rank sites. - sounds like a good phd project.

good luck figuring out some hobby website from something real. If anyone of
those people told me they were going to conquer the world, I'd tell them to
get off the drugs and focus on something more productive.

